# River dam heart pine



## Twig Man (Dec 17, 2012)




----------



## hobbit-hut (Dec 18, 2012)

Way to go twig, can't wait to see some photos of your bowls.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Dec 18, 2012)

No doubt they will be awesome bowls.


----------

